# Televisions in the Workshop?



## builtinabarn (Feb 17, 2009)

I love going to peoples profiles and looking at there workshops. I'm new to LJ and I haven't ever really had the opportunity in my life time to look at a lot of peoples shops. Now, with the internet, I have that access.
But what I have noticed is that about 80% of the shops I look at has a TV in it. Whats going on? Am I missing something? How can you be rippin on the table saw and be watching TV at the same time? Can you even hear the TV with the router running or air compressor cycling? Doesn't all the dust get into the components of the TV and post, maybe, a fire hazard. Don't get me wrong, I love watching video pod casts ( like the wood whisper), Norm and other woodworking dvd's and such (only in the comfort of my favorite chair). Or am I to assume that you guys (us woodworkers) just can't miss an episode of General Hospital or Guiding Light.
Now I'm just poking fun, but I am interested in some feed back about this. I'm wondering is this a "Tool" I need to get in my shop (barn).
Thanks and I look forward to your comments


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

I don't have one in my shop but I can see a real benefit to putting this "tool" in there. After there is no better place to relax and catch up on what Norm or Scott Phillips are doing (especially when you happen to be in the doghouse anyway).


----------



## BigTim (Jan 17, 2008)

Someone posted about this some time back, but I can't find it now. I remember most replys were ripping on the guys that had one in the shop. I do. I also check out all the workshop postings and have noticed most shops have one. My reasoning? I spend so much time out there, alone, the noise & ocassional picture is a way for me to stay connected the the rest of the world out there. It's usually tuned in to news, with the occasional talk show if there is no news on. I tried the radio but I have yet to find one station that holds any interest for very long & it's too hard to keep tuning in some station I may find interesting.
I guess it's just one of those love 'em or hate 'em things.


----------



## BlairH (Jan 19, 2009)

For me personally, I like the idea of bringing wood working into my home space. The thought of sitting on my couch, watching T.V. and having a snack while woodworking sounds very relaxing and enjoyable. But since that's obviously not going to happen anytime soon, all I can do is bring as much of the upstairs into my workshop. I'll often watch a movie while I'm fooling around in the shop, it's like mulit-tasking your intrests… how can you go wrong?


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't have one in the shop, but recently I've thought I would like to. It wouldn't be on when I'm working, but sometimes when I'm sweeping or tidying, I think I'd like to have a movie on - maybe one of the movies I like but my wife won't watch. Like Tim, I spend a lot of time working alone, and the radio and LJ are my contacts with the outside world.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

I initially had one even hooked up to 265 channel cable. I never used it once so it moved out. ;>)


----------



## cobra5 (Jul 14, 2007)

put one in my shop, after my brother-in-law inquired that he was missing out on the football games when hes helping me on a project


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

My new "Workshop in the Woods" in the U.P. is situated in the middle of the Hiawatha National Forest, with very limited TV reception. However I am going to put one of our old analog TV's with built in VCR out there this summer. I still have several tapes on woodworking plans & proceedures. I have created a small office nitch in the corner where I also have an older computer that has been updated to play DVDs. A printer can even print out plans. Our over the air TV up there is pretty much limited to a Green Bay station - Oprah, news, and lotsa Green Bay Packers!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

for me personally, the only reason I'd bring a TV/computer to the 'shop' would be to be able to follow online/soft-copies of instructions/plans/tutorials while working on something. but I don't think I'll ever do that, unless I can get the shop air-clean of dust, and not have to worry about the electronics in that environment.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

There are many instruction "manuasl" on video tape and/or DVD so the TV and a video playback device can be useful. Mine is often turned to a music channel so if there is no noise, there is entertainment.

You do bring up an important point about dust contamination, however. If you have a TV in the shop, it will collect an extraordinary amount of dust due to the static charge on the picture tube and associated parts. It's a good idea to use compressed air- every once in a while- to blow out the inside. This can help reduces heat build up.


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

When I divided my garage to make the 3rd stall a workshop I ran cable out there. I planned on putting an old pc on it but I'm going wireless so that cable may get used for a TV. About the only thing that's on there that I'd rather not miss are Green Bay Packer games. So that's 18 to 20 uses per year. Since I'm too cheap to spring for the package with the DIY network there's not much else I'd want to watch.


----------



## oldskoolmodder (Apr 28, 2008)

I've thought about it, but haven't done it yet. I'm planning on building a new shop this spring/summer that may or may not have a small office space, where I'll keep my laptop, and possibly a TV, but not sure about that. The dust being a deciding factor. One thing I can't live without when woodworking, is my radio/cd's/music etc. If I'm using something loud for an extended amount of time, I'll use my MP3 player (not ipod) and put the earbuds in, under my ear protection. Music doesn't distract me, as much as a TV would.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

I can do without a TV anytime but the beer fridge is a necessity !


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

I have watched COUNTLESS times the dvd's and videos on wood working that I have. No matter what skill you might have there is always a learning process or an inspiration that can be nurtured by a visual of someone elses work.


----------



## LocalMac (Jan 28, 2009)

I've thought about putting a television in my shop. Sometimes when I'm gluing and don't have something else to cut I'll go back upstairs but then I'm tracking all that dust up there. Having a tv would be nice so I can just relax a moment and catch some ESPN or something.


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

Never ever in my wildest dreams! We don't even have one in the house; lived without it for 14 years, although we do watch the very occasional dvd movie via the PC.


----------



## JimmyC (Jan 31, 2009)

I had one in my old shop and I used to watch CNN and stock market watch, but found out that the news wasn't always pleasing. So now there is no TV in the shop, where I gto to relax. I do have a radio, but only use it during clean ups and maintenance. I like the sounds of silence when I'm concentrating, it's a sound that I don't get in a house with my wife and daughters :>).


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

just a radio for me if i had a tv in my shop the wife would never see me lol.

but then she might say thats a good thing lol….............

andy


----------



## jscabinetmaker (Feb 5, 2009)

Have one need the bench for those times when I'm doing a lot of handwork and also for edjemicational purposes. Only have VHS (old Taunton tapes from the library) and DVD, not cable or antenna. Just posted my shop on my profile and I think it's visible in one of the pics or the video. Out of a 40+ hr work week I probably only use it an hour or so, but it's nice to have the option.


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

The 'wireless' is always on in the 'shop, but even that gave cause one day for a dozen stitches in two fingers, when I was distracted by a reference to bluesman Blind Willie McTell. For a split second I took my eye (or mind) off the ball (or bowl) - see photograph and.. oh it's too painful to relate. Just use your imaginations!


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

stuart you have got to stop tuning in to radio4 mate

andy


----------



## dhg (Mar 27, 2008)

I've found that if i have the tv on in the shop with anything but sports on, i don't get too much done. at least with the sports if your not watching but listening you can always catch the replays when you hear the announcers go nuts. If the tv's not on, then i've got the ipod going. I can't stand the silence for very long.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

wood dust and tv or radios dont get on together so beware!!!! if you do do this!!!!!! otherwise the distraction can only lead to permanent injury or death so that's ok then.Alistair


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Well I am going to put one in my shop soon. I am going to make a dust proof case with ventilation so I can watch my educational DVD's and or just listen to cd's. I have been comtemplating this for quite some time and after building a computer cabinet this week I now know what I need to build for myself.


----------



## pitchnsplinters (Dec 26, 2008)

I couldn't live without my 52" LCD in the shop. I put it on the outfeed side of the tablesaw so I don't miss any of the action. Since I run a sawstop I have no worries. It has been awesome. I'm thinking of grabbing a 32" LCD at the Circuit City closeout sale and put it up across from the router table so I have 90 degrees covered … and one wall is primarily an overhead door. I just need to convince the wife to allow me to buy a third. Well worth the investment.


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

Well, I do not have a TV in my shop, but if I did, I would not have to shut down mid-afternoon on Saturday to come in and watch This Old House and the other shows I watch every Saturday on PBS.


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

Baseball.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

I often work on something more quiet like sweeping the shop when Oprah-I mean the news comes on. No really - the news is what I meant.

My wife hates "Family Guy" so I go out to the shop and watch it. Sometimes I kick back in a lawn chair to watch and sometimes I do a little cleaning or set-up and layout for a current project.

No, I cannot hear the TV when I am running the tablesaw and dust collector or when the compressor kicks on. I never divide my attention between watching TV and working with a power tool. It is just ambient noise like the radio to me but if a news article catches my attention, I step away from the power tool.


----------



## kiwi1969 (Dec 22, 2008)

YIKES! Power tools and tv,s don,t mix in my book. If it,s the kind of shop you escape to for more than just woodworking then ok, but if it,s a working shop then no way, especialy if New Zealands playing Australia in the Rugby, I would hate to be too near a tablesaw when we give the Aussie,s their usual butt kicking, I might have to change my name to "lefty"!


----------



## windfall (Feb 20, 2009)

My shop has become a "Man Cave".The new shop absolutely had to have a TV. and DirecTV. The XM/Sirius package provides the background tunes. and the MLB package. Go Twins. and Go Pack! Nothing like it when hand sanding or finishing something. Also have the fly-tying bench out there. and as long as we were burying the cable out there, we hooked up the DSL line-and a Linksys router-Wireless computing. Handy for looking up mechanical questions and settlling small wagers that arise. One of the neighbors is a state patrolman who pulls up occasionally and "hops" online to send in his reports, saving him a lot of mileage. And the phone line. Not a lot of cell towers arounfd here. And a "refreshment" fridge. And the little dog bed. He's got the right idea…. Friends and neighbors gather often in the shop….We have a good time…That's why I built it….Oh yeah…sometimes even get around to making something {


----------



## BigTim (Jan 17, 2008)

As to the dust in electronics issue, I"ve had the current TV in my shop for 8-10 years & I think I took it out & blew the dust out of it once. Other than using the bench brush to clear the screen I have done nothing to protect the set & I have had 0 problems. It's just a cheap 13" basic box, but it still works--Almost every day.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I love the radio in my shop, but I don't think you'll ever see a TV in my shop.


----------



## WoodSpanker (Feb 10, 2009)

I had one in the shop for 2 reasons, 1. Great place to escape and watch the Avalanche (maybe someday!) take back the Stanley cup, and my wife and kids HATE sports… and 2. Educational DVD's on topics that my wife and daughter have no interest in, because only my son and I are rabid woodworkers! The set is never, I repeat NEVER, on when the shopis being used for any type of woodworking! Such a distraction would syrely earn me a nickname regarding how few fingers I own, especially since I am easily distracted these days.


----------



## Jimthecarver (Jan 14, 2008)

I have one in my shop. I enjoy watching and/or listening to my favorite sport NASCAR while in the shop.
Hey what could be better than the smell of wood burning in the stove, saw dust flying and a few Nascar parts on the boob tube…..lol


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

I could see the advantage of a TV/VCR or DVD combo, to watch instructional videos, or show them to others, if you are in a woodworking club that has classes. But when the machines are running, there shouldn't be the distraction. Most of the time, TV puts me to sleep, which isn't very productive.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

No TV and I rarely ever have the radio on. I'm in there to either work or think about working..


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

No TV, but I have to have the radio on but there are a few occasions I even turn that off and just listen to the wood.


----------



## GaryCN (Aug 18, 2007)

I have one in my shop. With sports you do not need sound and what about when you are finishing or just cleaning up. I had Michigan Ohio State Hockey game on in the shop today.
Michigan's Top Line Blasts Buckeyes in Columbus 4-1 
Go Blue


----------



## GFYS (Nov 23, 2008)

Every time I listen to the wood it tells me to turn on the radio.


----------



## CelticDreamer (May 24, 2008)

No TV, but I do have a personal DVD player (looks kinda like a small laptop) for watching instructional DVDs and the occasional DVD that comes with a new tool. However, I can't do without music so I've got my ipod and workmuffs going continuously.


----------



## Planeman (Aug 9, 2008)

I like a TV in the shop (don't watch, just listen), however lately I've been having a ball listening to Old Time Radio!

This web site - http://www.archive.org/browse.php?field=subject&mediatype=audio&collection=radioprograms - has scads available for listening and downloading. I downloaded hundreds of them and put them on CDs. I then went on the Web and located an inexpensive ($39) boom-box type of radio with speakers that will play CDs with MP3 files. Now I listen to Jack Benny, The Shadow, Edgar Bergen, Radio Mystery Theater, etc. I have enough so I calculate that I can listen eight hours a day every day for more than four years without repeating. One CD will play for days!

Lots of fun!

Rufus


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

I actually built my shop cabinets with a corner shelf to house a 13" TV and even wired it in, but never really used it. I prefer the radio instead, especially while doing those mundane tasks like finishing or cleaning up. And yes, there's a beer fridge there too. The TV eventually went to someone for their video games.


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks for that link Rufus


----------

